# اللهجة المصرية: أبو المفهومية



## akhooha

قال الشاعر العظيم أحمد فؤاد نجم (الله يرحمه) في قصيدته "عيون الكلام"ـ


> يا ساير يا داير
> يا ابو المفهومية
> مفيش لك دليل
> غير عيون الكلام


وفيه حد يقدر يقول لي معنى "ابو المفهومية"؟ وشكرا
ملاحظه: القصيدة الكاملة هنا​


----------



## ahmedcowon

أبو المفهومية هو الشخص "سريع الفهم" أو بمعنى آخر الشخص "اللمّاح" الذي يُراعي دائما الأمور ويتفهم الذي أمامه وهي مستخدمة على ما أعتقد في جميع اللهجات​


----------



## akhooha

شكرا جزيلا يا أستاذ أحمد
​


----------



## Bakr

هل "أبو المفهومية" تستعمل بمعنى قدحي أو بسخرية مثلا ؟ في اللهجة المغربية نستعمل "الفهايمي/بو الفهامات.." ولكنها كلمات يراد بها العكس أي تطلق على من يدعي الفهم أو "يفتي" في كل شيء ـ


----------



## cherine

حسب السياق يا بكر، وفي حالة الكلام يُفهم المراد أيضًا من نبرة الصوت وتعبيرات الوجه.


----------



## Bakr

شكرا شيرين!ـ​


----------



## cherine

عفوًا يا بكر.


----------

